# What is a wether doe?



## scooter206

Im looking around on breeders websites and I was wondering,.... what is a wether doe???


----------



## Jessica84

From my understanding it's a doe who will produce competitive wethers (show wethers)


----------



## nancy d

Jessica is right.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, Jessica nailed it.


----------



## Jessica84

Sometimes I think I know what I'm talking about


----------



## scooter206

Ahh I got it thank you


----------

